# Who do I see for possible diagnosis of Fibromyalgia?



## Feisty

Hello, everyone! I've had several Doctor's suggest that I have Fibromyalgia, but have not been officially diagnosed. Who do I see for this? A Rheumatologist? If anyone has any suggestions, etc., I would appreciate them very much. I hurt all over....especially left shoulder and neck....some in right shoulder also. Hips, feet, etc. If I think about it, I hurt all over. Seems to be muscle pain. Been taking muscle relaxers. Also tried quite a few years of Amitriptylene with little response. Also had the round of several other antidepressants and anti-anxiety meds. Have not taken anything except good multi-vitamins and muscle relaxer in this past year. I was hoping it would get better after ridding my system of a combination of antidepressant (Serzone) and antianxiety (Xanax) which caused severe depression. Right now I'm recovering from several major operations to correct bowel incontinence stemming from weak and injured pelvic floor muscles and Sphincter muscle; plus, a section of colon that fell down, etc. Anyway, I seem to have so many things going on at once and I am forever tense. Been told I need to learn to relax!!! I could if I wasn't hurting all the time. Can anyone identify with me? I'm a soon-to-be 51 years young female who would love to feel "normal" again and be able to be active. I live close to Green Bay, WI. Is there anyone out there that can recommend a place to go to really find out what is or isn't? E-mail me personally if you like: karen###ez-net.com I also suffer from a lot of migraines and I feel most of them are related to my stiff and sore and burning shoulders and neck muscles. Thanks for listening.P.S. I'm new at these forums and chat rooms, so any guidance you can give will be appreciated.


----------



## Guest

Welcome, Karen--sounds like you have been through it all, you poor thing. Yes, normally, it is a rheumy that would diagnose you. With me, it just happened that I was going to a physical therapist for my neck and shoulders and after 3 months of no relief, I had started researching about fibromyalgia and asked him if he thought I might have it and he did the tender points and I had them all and I went back to my doctor and he diagnosed me. But most people do end up at the rheumy for the diagnosis. You have found a good group of people to yack at. Just wanted to welcome you. I'm sorry I can't help you with your other thngs.


----------



## Guest

Hi Karen, I was lucky enough to be working in a rehabilitation center and a speech therapist that worked with a CFS clinic had been observing me without me knowing it and came to me after awhile and told me she thought I had CFS. I documented symptoms for awhile, then took that to my family MD. He agreed totally with her diagnosis. I think a rheumatologist is a great place to start though. If you can get help with relaxing the muscles, you will have better luck with the headaches. I also suffer from migraines. Good luck, and welcome to the board.







It is a comforting place to be, with people that understand!


----------



## weener

Hi Karen:Welcome to our group. You definitely have gone through a lot. I got my diagnosis of fm from a rheumatologist. My family doctor referred me to one and he did the usual touching of trigger points and then made the diagnosis. I also went on amitriptylene for about 1 month, but I was having side effects. I also take muscle relaxants when I need them. They seem to be the only thing that really helps. I know Moldie lives in Wisconsin, but I don't know how far she is from Green Bay. If she reads this maybe she can recommend someone to you. She's a great lady. Hey Moldie how are you haven't heard from you in awhile?


----------



## Guest

Hi weener,I had a question regarding what side effects you got from the Elavil. I have been on 10 mg for about 2 years and am curious what s/e you had.Nice to talk with you.sea


----------



## weener

Hi Sea:The amitriptylene made me have a rapid heartrate. I also would see stars or white flashes. I don't know what caused this and I told my family doc and he suggested that I go off of it. I know people who have had success with it, but I wasn't one of them.


----------



## Feisty

Hello to L. Synatshk, DSG, and Weener and any others! Thank you for replying. I will call next week and see if I can line up a Rheumatologist. It will probably be a couple of months before I get in!!! I just want to know for sure it's Fibromyalgia --- if nothing else, just to finally know and not wonder.Amitriptylene: My old family doctor put me on that about 12 years ago. Was having so many awful headaches and shoulders and neck were painful. The shoulder muscles are like bricks and they burn all the time. My youngest son was also very ill at the time with serious medical problems he was born with 14 years prior to this time; and so I was told it was nerves. I was on Amitriptylene for over 8 years and it didn't help, but was told I needed to stay on it. It made me hungry all the time and I gained alot of weight. Finally, about 4 years ago I was sent to Michigan Headpain Clinic because of the Migraines and they started switching me to other meds. No luck with anything----only more side effects, like weight gain and hair loss!!! So I cold turkeyed and started seeing a different Doctor right here in little ol' Oconto Falls and he started the medication trials all over again. Finally found that Verapamil at 460 mg. helps hold off some of the migraines. Unfortunately it doesn't do anything for the Fibro. if this is what I've got. Can hardly take the burning in the left shoulder. It's like a hot knife just digging. Several Chiropractors and an alternative medicine doctor have suggested it's Fibro. So.....if it is, where do I go from here?! I hate to think of gaining weight, etc. from those darn meds. I hope I can discover something that will help without the side effects. Sorry for rambling on. Don't know how to explain so much. It's even feeling jumbled in my head!!!!Monday I see the Colon/ Rectal Specialist who did my Sigmoid Resection, Rectalplexy and Vaginalplexy in February and the Levatorpexy and Sphincteropexy in May. Hoping for some good news----like something other than soft foods and low fiber. Still have some healing to do, and bowel incontinence is still an issue. If this doesn't work, (they're giving it a year of healing), then a Colostomy it is. I'll cross that bridge when I come to it, I guess.I'll keep you guys posted after Monday's appointment. It's sure to be good news, right?!?! It's great to be talking to someone who's been there and done that! I am thinking about posting in the IBS section and letting others know about the bowel incontinence and that perhaps someone else out there has been mislead into beleiving "it's just your Colitis and/or IBS kicking in again"!! That's what I was told for the last 7 years and look at me now!!!!Hey, guys......Today was a painful but rewarding day for me! I planted 42 Daylily plants of varying colors in my landscaping. It's going to look awesome in another year ot two! I know I'm paying for the exertion now, but darned if it didn't feel "near normal"!!! I didn't get the nickname of Feisty for doing nothing!!!!Have a good weekend everyone! Like I said, I'll check in after my appointment on Monday.The best to all of you......


----------



## Guest

Hi all,I am a 49 year old woman from Australia who has just found this site recently. Love the fact that writing about the pain is ok with you all.I was diagnosed 9 years ago but probbly have had FM for 10 years before that.Hardly any research here in Aust. and little knowledge. And because you look normal no one beleives you are sick any way!!Our health sysem is only now starting to accept it is a medical condition and not "all in our head"However life is tough, today is a bad day for me - again- I am constantly sick and in pain , 2 hours sleepin the arvo today so there goes another day. All I do is try to keep working and sleeep!! fun hey Looking forward to writng and talking to everyone. I am travelling across USA in Sept {first time overseas} so might need to get help about docters and meds from some one who lives there, would that be ok????


----------



## Guest

Welcome, Montanna! Like your name...Wanted to welcome you to the board. Great group of people here as you can read. I am sorry for your fibromyalgia but at least you can come here and talk about it without feeling like you are complaining, huh?I, myself, was diagnosed in Octo 98 and like you, probably had it forever. I have recently been looked at again and was told I have lupus also. I was tested for mycoplasma (bacteria) and found that I have mycoplasma pneumoniae and another antibody chlamydia (not the STD). I am being treated with an antibiotic, zithromax, everyother day to treat it. We'll see if it helps. My main problems are my sleep, neck and shoulders. Recently my arms have really been hurting too. That's my connective tissue talking, I think. My hips, too. Well, welcome and please come back.! Have a great trip. You will love the countryside of the USA!


----------



## Guest

Hello Feisty, I wanted to give my congrats on your daylillies, Iam a green-thumber also.I love lillies. We recently moved to an apt.,but my husbands boss owns a little shopping center, and he hired me to plant some flowers. I sure paid for it, but it was worth it. I was diagnosed about nine months ago with CFS and FMS, my back , legs, arms and hands hurt a lot. and sometimes my toes! I had disk surgery on my back about ten years ago, and I think that is why it bothers me more than my shoulders and neck. I can seem to work it out of them. and hello toMontanna ! If you some across the south eastern part of the US, I am in Alabama, the northern part of the state. It is very hot and humid here right now. The humidilty seems to aggravate things. My thoughts and prayers are with everyone . Take care. Jen------------------


----------



## Guest

Hi Jen,I hear you about the humidity--it's been humid off and on here in Massachusetts.I find the humid weather to be bothersome to my FM symptoms. I dread the summer for this reason. I find 60-70's to be the most comfortable. I wonder why the humid weather effects many of us in this way.Well have to go talk to you later.sea


----------



## Feisty

Hello to Montanna and Jen in Bama!!!!Australia------awesome!! My husband and I are talking about a trip to Australia when he retires in about 3 years. I will be doing some research to find me a good Rheumatologist who possibly specializes in Fibromyalgia and Chronic Fatigue. (I've been told I'm a classic case of it, but no positive I.D. as yet). I'll let you know what I find out. If anyone out there has some info on good places to go for Fibro, please let us know, okay?!?!Jen in Bama-----The muggies are up here in Wisconsin right now, too. It's the pits. Thank goodness for Central Air in our home! Never gave it much thought, but now that you mention it, my toes, etc. started aching more the other day when the humidity moved in. Connection???? Maybe. I think I've had this Fibromyalgia, CFS, for around 15 years already. That seems to be when I started experiencing the burning in my neck and shoulders and the muscles feeling like bricks no matter what I did to try to relax them. It never goes away. And so tired so often. Granted, I have some good and energetic days, but I also have some days where I just drag.Both you guys are so right.......we may look healthy to everyone else, but looks are deceiving when it comes to this stuff!!!! The same goes for the bowel problems I'm dealing with right now. Everyone says I look so good. The other day I heard it so many times I wanted to scream. I finally decided that the next time I'm just blurting out----"Looks can be deceiving". Why do people think you have to look like "death warmed over" in order to feel like ####.?!Keep plugging away everyone. I'm keeping in touch almost daily with this site--it is great to be able to talk about pain,etc. and not be a nuisance. Have a good one, and "hang in there".Hey, how does the Monday night chat line work? Like I said, I'm new to this. Anything special I have to do to chat? Is it every Monday night or just once or twice a month?


----------



## Feisty

Has anyone ever tried Acupuncture? I had a few sessions last summer and it did seem to relieve some of the burning for a short while. Unfortunately, the Doctor who does this is 2 hours away and with Winter setting in up here in Wisconsin I just didn't feel like making those drives. Think I might give it another whirl.Two weeks ago I treated myself to an hour session with a certified Reflexologist. She was very knowledgable and she recommended continuing it on a weekly basis for awhile. Has anyone tried this? If nothing else, it is sort of relaxing, although, you have to realize that the zones she works are probably all going to hurt. That's what we're about!!!!! I'm thinking about setting up some more appointments and giving it a fair try.Any thoughts??????


----------



## Guest

Hello to all,Thanks for the hello's. I am so excited someone replied out there!There are really only 2 FM specialists in Aust. I go to Dr Daniel Lewis in Melbourne Victoria..I have tried lots of other treatments. The anti inflamatories have caused me to have an ulcer so now take meds for that and depression.I have done Physio,massage,lasar acupunture,Feldenkris, reflexology, naturopath etc etc. For me massage works the best, so I have one each week, 20ml of extra strenth vitamin and mineral compound, and 20ml of noni juice each meal.Does it work?? I have no idea. It seems to me that no matter what I do I always have headaches, sore muscles, brain fog, and fatigue and short term memory loss. To be honest I have no idea any more what to do or not to do, it all gets overwhelming at times. I just try to survive.I can't tell you how much I am looking forward to travelling to USA in Sept. I have never travelled before (or rather only to Bali}, and I have always wanted to go to USA so when my brother said he was going there and travellling and did i want to come I jumped at the offer. Although to be honest the idea of travlling freaks me out no end but hey one day at a time.Can't wait to see Gracelands and Satue of Liberty and Disneyland and all those things I have read about.Is it possible to get a massage in USA easily? how much would it cost and how do I go about finding a massuer??Thanks Guys


----------



## weener

Hi Everyone:Feisty: I get massages to help with the fm and my massage therapist also does acupuncture. I would like to give it a try, but am a little chicken. My dad had a bad experience and he scared me a bit. How did you find the experience? I'm willing to give anything a try if it helps. I've had reflexology, shiatsu & massage. I prefer massage, but I say go for whatever works best for you. If you are getting better results with reflexology then stick with it. Oh, I remember the trigger points hurting when the reflexologist started pressing, he told me that if there wasn't tension there it wouldn't hurt so bad. I wanted to scream during the treatment, but all I got out was an eeek! He was so funny. He said if you are in pain let me hear a loud yell, what's this eeek thing. So I screamed at the top of my lungs (I'm sure everyone heard me). But I did feel better after. My feet and hands had a good workout. Take care. Our chatnites run almost every Monday. We usually get together between 9:00-l0:00 p.m. (eastern). Nothing too complicated, just get on the site ,click on chatroom and you will have to sign in. Some weeks we get a good turnout and sometimes there isn't as many. We usually have fun meeting and talking about anything and everything. Montana:Welcome to our board. Well we can't say that you haven't tried to get better. I'm like you, I find massage works best for me. It's the thing that seems to last. I find stretching exercises also help loosen up the muscles. Those darn anti-inflammatories are hard on the tummy. I've had an ulcer so I try to stay away from them, tylenol is the route I go. How long have you been taking the natural stuff. I know that it usually takes a few months for natural stuff to start working. How wonderful you will be travelling to the States. I think it will be good to have something to look forward to try not to worry too much about what ifs. I know it's easy for me to say. Like you said, one day at a time. Pace yourself and you will have a great trip. I don't live in the States, but I'm sure that if you went through the yellow pages or a lot of chiropractor clinics know o massage therapists that they can recommend. Take care.


----------



## Guest

Hello everyone,Hi weener, good to hear from you. I have been using natural stuff for about 5 years now, I try stuff for about 6 months and then move on to something else. However I am pretty happy with the latest regime.No painkillers today - so that is a good day!!Personally I really believe with this disease it is a case of accepting and then trying everything for about 6 months until you feel comfortable with what ever. For me the other person - ie,massuer, and how I relate to that person is really important. If I don't feel comfortable then I know it what ever that is is not going to work for me. Take care all.


----------



## Guest

Hello all you fellow new people - isn't this a great site? SEA - wanted to let you know I have been on elevil for two years and have not noticed that it has helped at all - but to be fair haven't taken it right for more than six months. I feel good rem sleep is a major factor and hard to get. Also massage therapy was wonderful and I think If I could go everyday I would feel major relief - however, I cannot even afford to go once or twice a month and my insurance won't pick it up. Once again hello to everyone. Stacey


----------



## Guest

Hi Stacey,I find the elavil 10 mg to be ok but it doesn't keep me asleep-- i still wake up during the night. When I try to take a higher dose I feel lousy so I may take a drug holiday from it eventually.I agree that if I could afford massage therapy everyday life would be easier.I am also weighing the possibility of hiring a cleaning person to do my heavy cleaning--I would rather save my energy for fun with my kids.thanks for writing back. Do you plan on staying on the elavil? Do you experience any other side effects?Hello to everyone!Bye,Sea


----------



## Feisty

Hello everyone! Well, I went to see my favorite Colon/Rectal Doc today. He says things are looking good. Can now start incorporating some fiber back in to my diet. Wound has not completely healed over as yet---may take up to six months. So.....sitz bath here I come!!!! I love those things. It's one way I can relax a little anyway. As far as the Fibro stuff goes, with all the good input from all of you, I'm going to stick with my D.O. for a while. Have an appointment for this Thursday. I'm hoping he will do some more injections. Have any of you ever had that done? It's called Sclerotherapy. Depending on the Doctor and condition, a solution is injected into the acupuncture points and/or Fibro sensitive spots. My Doc uses Lidocaine (for a temporary numbing response) and saline solution. Last summer he did quite a few injections about every 2 weeks and it did help relax some of the neck and shoulder areas for a while anyway. And because of all the migraines that are most likely associated with the stiff shoulders and neck and head, it did seem to stop some of them for a longer period of time. In the last year I have sometimes been able to go 10 days or so without another Migraine. But lately, it's almost every 3 days or so. I'm probably all screwed up from the surgery, etc. I'm screwed up anyway!!!!! Up until a year ago, I spent the last 15 years living with a constant migraine day and night. It took it's toll, believe me! Not good on the marriage either. What we wouldn't give to be normal again, right!? And to think---I never had a headache to complain about until 15 years ago when I was giving a Spinal Block for Hemmorhoid surgery---can you believe that?!?! Then I suffered for 5 months with God-awful spinal headaches. Finally, Mayo Clinic doctors did a series of blood patches and stopped the leaking of spinal fluid and they told me never to allow anyone to puncture my spine again!!! Amen.. I'll bet each one of us could write a book.....right?! Well guys, I'm off to dream for a while in that tub full of nice warm relaxing water. I'll check in later and try to catch some of you on the Chat line. Later.....


----------



## Feisty

What's Elavil---is it the same as Amitriptylene? If it is, I was on that for years. It helped me sleep, but it caused me to gain weight big time, and it did nothing to help with the pain and discomfort from the muscles. Or the Migraines.


----------



## Feisty

I really enjoyed the Chat Room tonight. A first for me! Thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## Guest

Hi Fiesty,Elavil is the same drug as Amitrip. which is the generic form of Elavil.It really only assists with sleep not pain but if you can obtain REM sleep then your chances of having a better pain tolerance during the day is improved.To all I enjoyed our chat session last night and will return next week for another one--you can't beat the support!!sea


----------



## Guest

Sea,What dosage of amitryptilene (Elavil) were you taking to achieve sleep? And did you take it just once a day at bedtime?Thanks for any info,calida


> quote:Originally posted by Sea:*Hi Fiesty,Elavil is the same drug as Amitrip. which is the generic form of Elavil.It really only assists with sleep not pain but if you can obtain REM sleep then your chances of having a better pain tolerance during the day is improved.To all I enjoyed our chat session last night and will return next week for another one--you can't beat the support!!sea*


----------



## weener

Hi Feisty and Sea:Glad you gals had a good time last night on the chat. I always enjoy talking with other people who understand what I'm going through.I don't feel like I'm being judged. I hope to chat with you next week. Have a good day.


----------



## Guest

Hi Calida,i am taking 10mg of Elavil just at bedtime for the last two years. It puts me to sleep for about four hours then I wake up but it allows me to fall back to sleep.I will try a trial vacation from it after the humid weather is gone for the year.nice talking with you.sea


----------



## Guest

Thanks, Sea...It would seem there has to be something else that will keep us asleep. Once in awhile, quite by accident, I take nothing for sleep and manage to sleep five or six hours straight. But those times are few and far between. calida


----------



## Feisty

Hi everyone! Well, yesterday (27th) hubbie and I celebrated our 30th Anniversary. I felt good enough to go out to eat; and, of course, overate and was totally miserable and made lots of trips to the bathroom. That ought to teach me a lesson!! Today is my 51st Birthday and my husband and youngest son had made plans to treat me to another night out for supper----but----I've been sick all day. Hope it's just a sumer "bug". Headache, chills, and there isn't a part of me that does not ache. My feet hurt so this afternoon I could hardly walk on them. Was in bed for 4 hours trying to sleep it off. I feel like I got hit by a truck!!! What a way to spend a birthday, huh?! Oh well, better days ahead. My other son (oldest one -- he's 29) called me this a.m. to wish Mom a Happy Birthday, so that made my day. He lives in Denver and we're lucky if we get to see him once a year or so. He's planning on coming for a visit the end of July---that will be so nice. We have two sons. Heath is the oldest and Lance the youngest (age 25). Lance just moved back here from Denver in March and has a good job as a Web Developer for an Internet Service Provider here is Oconto Falls, WIsconsin. He loves it! The move back has been good for him. Heath lives and works in Denver as an Interior Designer. He does some traveling about once every month or so to different job sites around the states. That's good for him---he's an active person and kind of on the hyper side, so keeping busy is good for him. I miss him, though. We have always had a close relationship. We can tell each other anything! We always make each other laugh!!! And, of course, both the boys are still single and no girlfriends in site that we know of!!!! Bachelors they are!! How are all of you? I feel like I'm making a world of new friends! Hope you guys do too. Fill me in on your families and where you are from. Thursday I have my appointment with my D.O. Hopefully he can help me some with these sore muscles and all the headaches. I'll keep you posted. Thanks to all of you for responding to my questions. It leaves me with a good feeling, knowing I can "complain" and not be made to feel like a "wimp". No one can identify with what we are going through unless they are there themselves. Thanks for your support----it means alot!!!!!! Have a restful night! Karen


----------



## Feisty

Hi Calida! I have been taking one Flexeril tablet at night. It's a muscle relaxant, but it makes you drowsy. I can't take it during the day or I'll be sleep walking, but I found it helps me fall asleep. I still wake up numerous times during the night, but I seem to be able to fall back to sleep easier. Unfortunately, I ran out of my prescription and didn't have one to take last night and I did not sleep very well at all. Tomorrow I see my D.O. and hopefully he'll give me another prescription. At least with this I don't gain weight. With the Amitriptylene (Elavil) I gained a lot of weight and it seems to eat at my stomach and make me think I was hungry all the time. Not good.


----------



## Guest

Hi everyone! I'm new here too, but not new to Fibro. I stared out with 10 mg Elavil in 92-93. It was a life saver, I slept well for the first time in years and as a result was almost pain free. It was so hard to get use to, I dragged my butt around for weeks, I wanted to give it up but the doctor convinced me to stick with it. I did put on 20 lbs, but it leveled out there, within the first year and I was seriously underweight at the time(because of the constant IBS attacks)8 years later I'm taking 50mg a night, I get six hours sleep with that dose, almost to the minute. I cannot sleep without it. Since the dose was doubled last year it has really bothered my stomach. As each month passes it becomes less effective, so Celebrex was added, now I have ulcers and Pantoloc was added. One of the posts mentioned someone who gave it up cold turkey??? I've tried, 4 or 5 times. I become so crippled within a couple of days, I didn't sleep at all, it was terrible. It scares me to think of being without it, it scares me to stay on it....I can't help thinking that eventually it won't help at all, then what will I do? I must be addicted after all these years. It seems that every two months I have another pill to help me take the previous pill. If anyone can give me some info on getting off it,cold turky or weaning, or what might be a good replacement I would appreciate it. I also had irregular heart rythums and palpatations but I just figured out today it was the elavil (looked it up on a drug site) I think my doctor should have known this but he didn't have any explanation at the time. The elavil also helped the IBS, it wasn't perfect but it was a huge improvement, at the time, it doesn't help as much now. The doctor told me just to take immodium, but that isn't dependable, and its expensive, are there prescriptions available? Can anyone suggest something I could mention to my doctor? I tried Questrian and it worked great but the side effects (flu like symptoms) were awful so I stopped after a couple of weeks. Its so great to have a place to ask the questions I have thought about so much but didn't know where to turn. My doctor knows so little about it he asked me to loan him any literature I find on the subject. Besides, its easier to trust someone who has been there. Also I was wondering if anyone experiences frequent nightmares during difficult nights, or while trying to rest during the day?Thanks so much.


----------



## moldie

Fiesta, please read my post to "Newbies and Olbies." I am for WI!


----------



## Guest

Hi Lori Ann, I am a newbie also. I too experience nightmares. I had one this morning that was about my husband leaving me because he was tired of me being sick. When I woke up I realized that this hopefully would never happen. My husband has been very supportive. I was put on Elavil last year right before my diagnosis. It zonked me out. but now, I am considering asking for it again. The sleeping part has just begun to be a problem. The IBS has gotten progressivlyworse. My stomach swells and I have terrible gas, which can be bad for social situations!I used to have diarhea, (not sure about spelling) but now I'm mostly constipated.I have tried all the fiber stuff and nothing seems to help. I went to my family doc todayfor a sinus and upper respiratory. He gave me Zithromax, Claritin and Diflucan. I hope the Diflucan helps with some of the tummy troubles. I have had much pain lately, I was doing real well for about 3 months, going to the gym and doing what I could as far as exercising. but alas! I have been reading all the posts on the mycoplasma testing. They are being treated with Zithromax. Thought that was interesting. I got an appt with a new family doc next month cause my ins is changing. I will ask her about the tests for mysoplasma. My Rheumy doesn't believe that there is a connection between Fibro and yeast, but I believe that there is. Take care. Hang in there, remember we all have each other,in my thoughts and prayers.Jen------------------


----------



## Guest

Hi to Sea, Feisty and Montanna !Hope your guys are doing okay.Sea, the humidity is not giving me any slack!I keep forgetting about monday nite chatsI will try and remember the next one, so maybe I can talk to you guys.Later,thoughts and prayers with all,Jen------------------


----------



## Guest

OOOOOPS! I forgot to mention a very important point about Elavil, it can cause rapid tooth decay! The excessive dry mouth is an ideal breeding ground for decay causing bugs. I lost all of my teeth within the first 3 years. My doctor didn't know or he might have been able to warn me. The oral surgeon told me, when it was already too late. He said that with alot of money and work I could save some of them, but I would have to give up the Elavil, I chose to keep the med, I could get false teeth, I couldn't replace the relief I got from the elavil, for me it wasn't a tough choice. But someone who is informed can take the drug and keep their teeth, extra care, rinsing and brushing are necessary, regular visits to the dentist, (make sure he knows what you take)and in spite of the incredible cravings, avoid too many sweets, and rinse, rinse, rinse.........I do miss having my own teeth, but I would make the same choice again.


----------



## Guest

Hi jen,I hate the fiber stuff, lately I started eating the old fashioned black licorise, and its been helping the IBS. I found the info on some natural healing site and it has helped a bit. I eat about 3 to 4 pieces a day, its cheap, and it helps me fill my sweet cravings while doing something to ease my symptoms. Its a win win situation for me. I know not everyone gets relief from the same things but anything is worth a try at least once. I've been researching the mycoplasma info all day, it really looks promising.....I'm going to compile as much info as possible and present it to my GP in a week or so, I'm not sure how he will react but if he has half a brain he will want to know more. Its so great to meet you and the others!Lori Ann


----------



## Guest

> quote:Originally posted by Feisty:*Hi Calida! I have been taking one Flexeril tablet at night. It's a muscle relaxant, but it makes you drowsy. <snip> *


Thanks, Feisty but I had a horrible adverse reaction to Flexeril many years ago. It sent me into a panic attack, the memory of which still gives me the shivers. Isn't that strange? Another time, a friend let me have one of her Librium as I was out of my usual anti-anxiety pills. Same thing..it had the exact opposite effect on me. I think most of us know that with these drugs, "One size does not fit all!" But thanks for the information. Good talking to you.







calida


----------



## Guest

Hey Fiesty!I just read that it was your birthday, sorry I didn't know sooner. Happy belated birthday and anniversary, sorry it didn't go better for you.Thinking of you.....Lori Ann


----------



## Guest

Whoa - missed it was your birthday also - So Happy Belated Birthday=}. Stacey


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the B-day wishes Stacey, all those good wishes really paid off for me!Lori Ann


----------



## Guest

Hi Lori Ann, Thanks for the tip on the licorice. I will give it a try. I'm feeling much better since the anti-biotics and Diflucin. I work a twelve hour shift and have days off that rotate. Some times it may take me a couple of days to reply to folks. I was taking Flexeril, but now it is not working for me. I think I am getting immuned. I slept well last night though, it is weird,because sometimes I do and sometimes I don't. Take care.prayers for all,Jen


----------



## Guest

Hi Lori Ann, Thanks for the tip on the licorice. I will give it a try. I'm feeling much better since the anti-biotics and Diflucin. I work a twelve hour shift and have days off that rotate. Some times it may take me a couple of days to reply to folks. I was taking Flexeril, but now it is not working for me. I think I am getting immuned. I slept well last night though, it is weird,because sometimes I do and sometimes I don't. Take care.prayers for all,Jen------------------


----------



## Guest

Hi Lori Ann, I am trying this again, my last two attempts did not post. I wanted to say thanks for the licorice tip. I will give it a try. I am still working full time, so sometimes it takes me a while to answer. I work a twelve hour shift,and work every other weekend. I have days off during the week, that rotate each week. It has been rough, but at least I don't have to get up every morning. The mornings are hard, I feel ninety. Well thanks againprayers for all,Jen------------------


----------



## Feisty

Lori Ann and Stacey: Thanks for those birthday and anniversary wishes! And again, Lori Ann, Happy Birthday to you!!!!! Hope your day was great and you managed to get out for a while with the kids at the pool. Sounds like something I would enjoy, too! Larry and I saw two movies this weekend. That's usually how we spend at least one of the weekend days doing. We drive into Green Bay for that, too. Little 'ol Oconto Falls doesn't have a theater. Yesterday we saw "The Perfect Storm" with George Clooney. Very Good!!!! Today we saw "The Patriot" with Mel Gibson. Excellent!!! Granted, these excursions were not without the usual 3 or 4 trips to the bathroom during the movie, but it was good to get out. My butt was so sore last night (18 bathroom trips). That's a hell of a lot trips just for pooping!!!!! So, last night, I took a wonderful, long soak in the tub. Today it was better. Maybe I'm "pooped" out for a change! Geez, I hate it. But Doc doesn't want me to go one day without going and to keep it soft. And, the incision is not fully closed so I have to be careful. I take a pillow to sit on wherever I go. And I keep switching from one cheek to the other. Dance with me baby!!!! Keep smiling you guys. And I'll try, too. Laughter is the best medicine, but it's so hard to do when you're feeling rough, isn't it?! Lori Ann-----have you tried to sit down and talk to Nicole to find out why she is so spiteful and bitter towards you? I know it's hard to do, but perhaps you can slowly bring the relationship back if you take the step. Just a suggestion. It must eat away at a piece of you everyday, not knowing why she feels the way she does. Maybe she really doesn't either and is lashing out at you instead. Something like....."I have to blame someone, it might as well be my Mom" type of thing. Our oldest (Heath) has always had a chip on his shoulder and so angry. I've asked him numerous times why he is so angry. And he always blames someone else for everything that goes wrong in his life. I told him a number of times that he is the only one that can change directions---he's responsible for himself. No one can do it for him. Well, I think it's finally giving him something to really think about because he seems to be turning over some new leaves and trying to pick up the pieces. He has even admitted to me that he has made some bad choices! That's progress! And he's finally realizing he has a temper problem and a high level of anxiety and is hyper, which only adds fuel to the fire. He is now working with a Doctor and a Psychiatrist and has been trying out several medications to keep the panic attacks down to a minimum, etc. I hope it helps him and he can see a change for the better. He lives in Denver, so we talk back and forth alot on the phone. I miss seeing him. He's planning on coming home for a 3 day visit the end of this month. I hope Rose is doing okay and is trying to help you around the house and so forth. You could use the help and it would be good for her, too. How old are the other two? Boys or girls? How's that hubby of yours? Larry's been pretty good lately. But I notice that he closes his eyes for a second too long whenever I mention I'm hurting or something. Hates the whining, I guess. Am I really whining or just stating the facts?! Don't think he wants to accept the fact that I'm probably not going to get much better and I'm limited to what I can do on most days. My problem is, I still push myself to "do it all". I want to be active. I hate being like this. And that's what I keep telling him. He thinks it so rough on him.......well, what about me. I'm the one who feels like sh-t most days!!!! Well, it's time for me to schedule myself another one of those wonderful tub soaks at the end of the day!!! I'll think wonderful thoughts about all of you and hope for a good day or two for each one of us. Keep in touch! Karen (Feisty)


----------



## Guest

Hi Lori Ann, for some reason it is not posting on this topic, this is a test  thanks for the licorise tip. I will give it a try. Jen


----------



## Guest

Hi Fiesty & Jen, & everyone,I haven't been in touch my e-mail was down for about 5 days. Missed conversing with all of you.Happy belated birthday Fiesty!Jen the humidity hasen't let up much down the Cape either.I have been decresing my carbohydrates this past week and have found my IBS to much better..any of you found this to be true?Also i postponed my md appt. to next week--reading a book on treatment for FM with Guiafenisen. After I am examined I will start that protocol in hopes of feeling better for the summer months--I die a slow death with the humid weather--bring on the snow!! chat with all of you tonight.sea


----------



## Feisty

Hey, SEA! Yesterday and today I received a couple of Webmaster notices telling me I had received a response to my Bulletin from you. Upon checking, though there was nothing added. Have you been trying to write and it's not going through, or are you somehow loosing the sending connection? Sorry! I don't know the proper computer jargon to explain this. I've received several notices from others, too, and yet when I check there's nothing new added. Maybe the Buletin board is having trouble. Hope to talk with you soon. Heard the humidity out your way has been the pits!!! Have you had a lot of rains and storms, too? Perhaps we'll get a chance to talk tonight. I'm going to try my best to "remember" the chat line.


----------



## Feisty

This is so funny guys!!!! SEA......I just discovered that I had to "turn" to page 2 to read more responses. Dah.........now I know I'm loosing it!!! There's so much to learn about all these different sites, etc. and each one works differently than the one before. I'm learning, I'm learning!!! Be patient with me. Have a good laugh on me!! Made your day, huh?!?!


----------



## Guest

Hello everyone,I tried to write befor I registered and had a heck of time,from what i have read I think I have same or similar symptoms, for the last 3 or 4 years I've just been living with the pain, my right side of my neck and my shoulder. About 3 years ago was the last time I went to the Dr. We have no medical insurance so I winded up at the local health department, I was aked if I was depressed, No more than any one else with family problems, but was put on muscle relaxers and something else to where I started taking 3 or 4 then each night less or viceversa I realy don't remember, it's been a long time it seems, so I went back a couple times and my Dr. was changed twice. But during that duration I was told I had 14 to 15 different hot spots going down my back, it hurts so bad and burns,even to the touch or to wear cloths touching my skin, my last visit was a total new Dr. and befor he could even touch me I jumped, well right then he didn't want to hear any more just told me to ride a bike. Well out of embarrassment I never went back and have just been living with unbelievable pain,as the years are going on the pain gets worse, as I stated befor we have no insurance and I know Dr.'s and test cost alot. I know my family gets tired of hearing me complain so I've just been keeping it to myself, that is most depressing in itself. I never knew where to turn after that. God has blessed my family in many ways but my health has not been one. Any info. would be truely appreciated. when I saw you sight I was delighted, to be able to talk to someone about my pain. but I hope I can find this sight again. help there to my e-mail is joe777###aol.com if noone hears from me, I don't quite know how this works yet, I am somewhat of a loner besides family, I realy don't get out or do many things, I am hurting and to tired to do much of anything.I read quite a few of the letters and would love to have someone reply to mine. Ihavew a grown son that just got married and has a 3mounth old daughter, and I also have a 9 year old daughter, that I can Hardly do much with, but I do try any way.I am a hairdresser, don't know how much longer I can last in it I'm allthe time rubbing my right side of my neck, when asked I just say I'm just a little tired. well sure hope this letter goes through this time and hope it wasn't to long or borring. thanks for listening and reading it thanks so much Marion.------------------Marion


----------



## Guest

Marion-Not to worry there are a lot of kind people here, and very helpful too. I am a newbie also so I am still trying to figure this out myself. If you have the time to read all the postings on this board you will find out more than you ever thought. I have been spending a lot of time at a health food store for minerals and vitamins, reading books on Fibromyalgia and I am on the search for a new Dr. as my insurance has changed. There is a lot of self help to at least make you more comfortable. That is what most with FMS patients do, find out what works best for them and if it brings any kind of relief then keep working at it. Moist heat, streches, yoga. Some of the group here from what I've read take Byenadryl to sleep at night. That is what kicked me over the edge was I had not slept in over a year deep and was very ill from it. Please read the other postings here they are so helpful and wonderful here. Keep in touch, and take care.


----------



## Guest

High every one, found my way around we'll see how I do,thanks Lexa for answering my post, is it holistics your using and what types, also does drafts affect any one, I stay cold and if it's cold or the fans blowing on me I or my mucsles tense up, and my whole body aches for hrs. I guess that sounds bad for someone who lives in Fl., I realy haven't been doing much for myself in a couple year, just living with the pain, but now that I have found this sight maybe it'll give me some incentive to start over and try again, My boss brout in an insurance rep on the job but the rates where not in our budjet, if I can last on my own for a couple more years, maybe then. So anyone on a holistic regemend I'd appreaciate any reply.My husband has been saying to try the shark cartlidge, does anyone no about that, have herd good things but never tried it . well thanks all.


----------



## Feisty

Hi, Marion! I have heard about shark's cartilege. A friend told me it is suppose to be very good for arthritis sufferers. I've never tried it for myself, though. I know what it's like to feel cold all the time. The only times I'm not cold is when I am working and moving around. When I stop, I get cold. For instance: This afternoon I went upstairs to fiddle with the computer. It's been hot and humid here. I had been outside and was hot and sweaty. My feet were really warm in my tennis shoes, so I decided to kick them off and go barefoot. It only took perhaps 15 minutes of sitting barefoot by the computer, and my feet were cold. And it was 85* and humid outside and about 80* upstairs! I have a ceiling fan running to circulate the air up here, but it's all warm air!! But, I could feel that fan blowing that air on me and I don't like that. The minute I feel something blowing on me, I get cold. I've been like that my whole life. My husband and I are always arguing over central air temps and heating temperatures in the car and the house. He's always hot and I'm always cold!!!! My Doctor tells me alot has to do with nerves. That may be the case sometimes, but not in the majority of instances. He tells me exercise to improve circulation is important and I try to do that as often as I can. When I sit for a while, my legs and feet will get cold from the knees down. It's an awful feeling to be so cold all the time. I tense up then, too. How can a person relax when they are freezing?


----------



## weener

Hi Marion:Welcome to our group. I also am very sensitive to the cold. I can feel my whole body tense up when I get cold. In the winter my feet get so cold that the only way I can warm them up is going into a warm bath or warm shower. I've gone for a shower 2-3 times a day just to warm up. This summer we finally got a car with air conditioning, but I always turn the vents away from me because I can't stand the cold air blowing on me. I also don't do well with humidity.


----------



## Guest

THANKS GUYS FOR YOUR REPLIES, HOPE I'M NOT MAKING A NUCENSE OF MYSELF TRYING TO FIGURE THIS OUT I MEAN HOW THIS WORKS BUT MY POST ARE GETTING THROUGH. TODAYS A PRETTY GOOD DAY I'M STILL IN ALOT OF PAIN BUT TRYING TO JUST IGNORE IT AND GO ON, I READ ALOT OF POST THIS MORNING AND TALK ABOUT BEING DIZZY, I HAVE THAT PROBLEM TO BUT IT DOESN'T HAPPEN OFTEN BUT WHEN IT DOES I HAVE TO SIT DOWN OR I'LL FALL DOWN I THOUGHT IT WAS BECAUSE I NEEDED TO EAT SOMETHING, THAT DOES HELP BUT NOT ALWAYS, MY MOM USE TO TELL ME OUR FAMILY JUST HAS POOR BLOOD, I'M NOT ANEAMIC BUT IF I GET STRESSED IT HAPPENS SOMETIMES, I'LL HAVE TO GO LAY DOWN ALMOST LIKE TRYING TO CLEAR COBWEBS OUT OF MY HEAD, BUT I GET THE ROOM SPINNING SPELLS, SOAKING IN HOT TUB MAKES ME DO IT, SO I DON'T HAVE THAT RELAXING PASTIME, BUT ALSO I HAVE ANXIETY ATTACKS TOO, AT WORK AND HOME, I TRY NOT TO WORRY BUT JUST GET REALY NERVOUSE OR STAY THAT WAY MOST OF THE TIME, WHICH THAT TENCES YOU UP, MY HANDS SHAKE SO BAD SOMETIMES CO-WORKERS HAS APALAGIZED TO MY CLIENTS FOR ME BOY IS THAT EMBARRASING, WELL HOPE EVERY ONE HAS A GOOD DAY, WILL CHECK REPLIES LATER. MARION


----------



## Guest

Well! Color me stupid! I didn't know there was a second page either! I even mentioned to my husband that the number of posts kept climbing but nothing new was added. Well, I wish I had figured it out a week ago. Then things would have made more sense to me.Take care everyone. I'm thinking of you all.Lori Ann


----------



## Feisty

Lori Ann, I'm, LMAO!! I did the same thing the other week. Couldn't figure out how there could be new posts when I did'nt find any new ones. You made my day!!! We'll get this board figured out yet!!!!


----------

